# Huskies...



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking at getting some general information about huskies... I know they look cute when they're younger, but they do grow...

I was just wondering if anyone can give me some general info on them, are males/females better to keep? Does anyone know of any breeders in Wales? Are there only certain times of the year that we tend to see these dogs for sale? How much am I looking at? Do they need any more care/attention that any other dog? I know these questions have probably been asked previously, so if so, and you know where the thread is... please post it  many thanks guys. Any pics of your personal huskies will be greatly received also 

Many thanks.


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

Lots of exercise, lots of training, stunning dogs but not for the faint hearted...

I would absolutely LOVE one of these dogs one day.... but I just don't have the time for one at the moment.

Sorry, someone else will offer more useful advice soon :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

First of all dogs are not exotic mammals.

Anyways, normally I am not unsupportive of people who get a dog that is not necessarily the best for them and then finding they have to put in a lot of effort to change, but I have to say that when it comes to huskies unless you are someone who enjoys long distance running or even better cycling then these are the wrong breed for you.

There is nothing in their breeding that is designed to make them a good pet, they are a working dog for long distance running and many breeders will not sell to you unless you agree to NEVER let them off. So you have to find a way to exercise them where you are travelling the same distance as them or else really you are being unfair to the dog...of course getting a puppy you do have 12-18 months to build up your stamina, but I would suggest anyone wanting one start cycling at least 2-3 miles daily and stick at it for 6 months, if you can, every day, you are likely ready to commit to a husky and there are 100s in rescue ready to go with you who were originally brought by people who didnt have it in them.:2thumb:

They are far from an easy breed and not for those of normal activity lessons and not a first dog, if you are not use to handling dogs a husky will find it stupidly easy to walk all over you.


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

They are very cheeky!








And will put up with anything!



L3_UKK said:


> Looking at getting some general information about huskies... I know they look cute when they're younger, but they do grow...
> 
> Yep they are very cute :flrt:
> 
> ...



Yeah they need a lot of training and no matter how cute they are you CANNOT give them a mm they will take MILES!!! Also they need to learn that you cannot be around 24/7, otherwise they can get separation anxiety, mainly due to being a pack animal! NOT GOOD mine has it and its a nightmare and I have another dog so she's never alone!!! They will destroy EVERYTHING again been through that. They need a LOT of exercise and grooming!!!

Mine is kenneled during the day but comes in at night for cuddles. I feel that it makes her coat so much healthier due to natural weather conditions and it means she has a lot more space, and she seems more loyal for it (she comes off lead when theres other dogs about and has so far (touch wood) always come back and shes now 5 1/2 but I did start off in a lot of places that are fenced off), and she has the neighbours to 'talk to' lol. 
You will need a high fence, and shouldn't really have smaller pets! They will eat anything. 

At 8 months old I wanted to give her up cos she was such hard work but I just kept working at it. That said I love her too bits and wouldn't change her for the world.

Sorry for the long post but hope it helps


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

If you fancy one but really aren't sure if you can cope then you can try fostering one? 
Try here - Sibe Rescue
Or here - Huskies in Need


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Huskies make fantastic dogs if you can deal with..........looking like one and your house looking like one twice a year.........the destruction that some huskies decide on reaping on your house......they enjoy nice long walks mine currently go in an evening with the weather being warmer :2thumb:

Huskies are not your loyal come back when you call them dogs they HAVE to be kept on lead they have very high prey drives and if they should see a bird take off they will chase an chase until unfortunately usually something stops them dead  so its ideal if you can find a safe enclosed place where you can take them for off lead fun 

we have a basket ball courts that the park ranger dont mind me using aslong as i clean up after them  

you have to be willing to but in alot of time and training when they are pups otherwise you will end up with as someone has already said a dominant thinks they are the boss dog 

sex wise tbh depends though have to agree with whats been said before my male is so much more laid back than the gurlies are and not as mental :lol2:

pretty much anything else i would say has already been said :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I always giggle when people say they are not a good first time dog. I got mine when I was 11, pestered my parents since I first ever saw a dog to get me one then when I was 10 for a full year I read about different breeds and in the end a Siberian husky was exactly what I wanted and I knew one would be perfect for me. I finally got mine when I was 11 and living in British colombia, Canada and he was the best dog I have ever had the pleasure of knowing. 


No, I do not think Huskies are perfect for everyone BUT if you live a very active life style they are great. They take a hell of allot of training as they are stubborn and they do not see why doing as they are told will be of benefit to them (one of my fondest memories of mine was when we had a blizzard and I was sat on my sled and he was harnessed to it and he just would not move, I gave up after a few mins and unstrapped him only for him to then hop in the sled and he gave me this look of 'you pull then!' hehe.) but if you put the hours in and keep up the positive reinforcement they will behave. They LOVE going for a good loooong walk. I took Trouble (my husky) everywhere with me and seeing as my family love to hike that was a fair long way. You do not have to run, walking freaking miles up your nearest mountain should do the job hehe.

My dearest boy passed away due to liver cancer when he was 11 years of age. He had been there for SO much of my life and even helped my daughter when she was learning to walk, they are very caring dogs and though harder work then most they are 100% worth it.

-
Elina

PS: As the above people have said Huskies are not exotic, they seemed it when I first moved to the U.K. and I kept being asked what on earth Trouble was as there were so few though:lol2:.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Quick pointer as my OH used to keep huskies. If you are putting up fencing in your garden make sure it goes down 6ft into the ground as well as up  supremely good diggers when they get the mood on!


----------



## anz3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

Husky Owners - Siberian Husky Forum

there you go, please do plenty of reading. they arent really 'more difficult' than any other dog but they do have certain traits that need to be respected.....if you really want one dont be put off but also dont get one (or more as is often the case) based upon how pretty they are.

they need company - they arent dogs to be left on there own for long periods, if youre out alot and cant take the dog theyre a no go.

they have a strong prey drive - they should never be let off of there leads. some people do but its an irresponsible risk imo

they need exercise - some people get abit carried away and think they need to walk miles and miles day in day out. this isnt really the case but still they will need regular walks of a fair distance. they also put weight on easily as they are bred to do alot of work on little food.

tbh i could go on all day but see the above link theres loads of info there.

i love my pair but they are hard work at times


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

Cheeky...










6 months old....










and as a baby...


----------



## anz3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

beautiful, im not much cop at uploading pictures so heres the best i can do

ME DOGS | Facebook

diesel is the silver male, almost 3 years old

coco is the brown bitch almost 6 

and the blonde is the missus lol 

both were rescues


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

as long as you are willing to put in the work in the begining i could not recommend a breed of dog more! brilliant with kids and loves being made a fuss of!

agree with the excercise part i take Oscar for at least 3-5 miles a day. never leave him off the lead though as he will not come back! used ot leave him off up until he was 6 months in a secluded industrial estate but when he hit 6 month he didnt listen at all and would not come back!

oscar is 3 this august and i found that up until he was 2 he was very hyper but as soon as he was 2 it was like someone flicked a switch and he calmed right down. 

one other thing is if you have carpet in your house change to wooden flooring as during winter they molt and i mean you can get a carrier bag of white fur off them a day.

but apart from that go for it. if your not to far away your more than welcolme to can come and see Oscar and i can give you the details of his breeder aswell if your interested.

these pics were taken about a year ago but he hasnt grown much.




Paul


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

not read the replys but i have 4 huskies along with a few others lol quick rundown

need alot of exercise well atleast one long walk a day 

NEVER EVER let one off the lead i can 99% promise you it wont come back and will probably end up under a car 

great with kids (not a solid fact mine love kids)

male or female makes no difference imo its down to the individual

watch what you feed them anything away from the ordinary diet will result in the bum squirts 

i dont think a husk is a dog for everyone stunning dogs but also very strong minded and ignorant lol


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Do as much research as possible, go to shows and talk to owners and breeders, decent ones will be pleased to talk to you. I looked at them myself but too hectic for me and I have cats, my malamute is perfect, is great with everyone and everything, can be let off lead when out and is roughly twice the size of most huskies :2thumb: Not looking her best here as she had TWO hotspots and had the sides of her face shaved.....


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

We have a Huskita, which is a Husky Akita cross, must say she has ALL the personality of a Husky and would absoloutly agree with everyone else about fencing,amount of exercise and being on the lead,Scully does not like being in the house and often totally refuses for anyone but Andrew to come inside,also there isnt a rabbit squirrell or bird that she cant catch out there,on the other hand,she is the sweetest cutest and most friendly dog ever,hope if you decide on a Husky that you have the best time ever x


----------



## karl71 (May 17, 2009)

*huskamute*

hi i have had nanook for 5 years and he still thinks himself a puppy.fanastic with children and my cat but he cant be trusted with the hamster!!!hes a cross between a sib and a mal so he has the size of a mal but he has the fur leugth of sib.i live in neath south wales if you what to meet him i had him from a breeder in swansea cheers karl


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

My dads husky came first in crafts and we are so proud of her as she is still doing really good in shows ATM


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Calmed down at 2:gasp: Lucky you mine was 4!!! And she's only 5 and 4months now!!! lol.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> My dads husky came first in crafts and we are so proud of her as she is still doing really good in shows ATM


Sorry, I understood what you meant after a few seconds, but for those few seconds I was totally imagining a husky doing cross stitch.


----------



## Freya Louise (Oct 28, 2009)

i have a malamute, a siberian x akita and an akita inu, im an animal behaviourist at out local rescue and i see alot of huskies, most with behaviours that make it harder to rehome them, i would never recommend one to a first time dog owner, and plead people not to breed unless they work/run or pull with their dogs, another major factor to consider is climate, most huskies cannot leave the house from april - october during the day, there not the sort of dog you can take out on long walks in the summer heat, unless you shave them. Theres a big difference between siberians and malamutes, they were bred for different reasons and theus behave very differently, they both have qualities and common problem behaviours.
siberians require alot more exercise, are more excitable, pull on the lead more, vocalise more freely, are very playful and bouncy around other dogs and quickly become desructive if not occupied in the home. Malamutes often suffer aggression issues although they are very friendly dogs with little fear of strangers and almost no terratory or guarding behavious, Malamutes are bigger and stronger and a more native type of breed. i would always recommend reading as much as poss on why all breeds have been bred in the first place and match it to your lifestyle. I dont mean to put anyone off, but i daily meet the dogs that suffer because people buy these dogs, like staffies, for the way they look.

If you truley beleive a husky is for you talk to a rescue, they will help you match you lifestyle to a dog and you will be helping give a dog a second chance. I will say, as much as my dogs drive me more insane than you will ever imagin, i would never ever be with out them. x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Kare said:


> First of all dogs are not exotic mammals.
> 
> Anyways, normally I am not unsupportive of people who get a dog that is not necessarily the best for them and then finding they have to put in a lot of effort to change, but I have to say that when it comes to huskies unless you are someone who enjoys long distance running or even better cycling then these are the wrong breed for you.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's quite a...erm...lecture!

I haven't owned any huskies personally, but i used to live with a lady that had 3 bitches (and later 6 pups also). 1 was a rescue (from the most tragic background...had _really evil_ previous owners), 1 was ex-sled dog, and 1 had always been a pet. They were all the most docile and wonderful dogs. Yes they need a TON of exercise (really long walks every day), but as far as all these scare stories ("ooo...they'll walk all over you") are concerned, I wouldn't worry too much. They benefit from a raw meat diet, and are protective over the food. They got on very well with the cats, and had no other problems with dogs (unless they were protecting food). They were also fine off the lead (unless there were roads around).

Nice dogs...loyal too:2thumb: (and contrary to apparently popular opinion (see above), make very good pets!)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

They were also very docile....much more so than all the local staffies that were in abundance in the area!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Wow! That's quite a...erm...lecture!


What the hell, it is not a lecture, it is points I would make from experience.

At a rough guess, 90% of good husky breeders will tell you not to let them off lead, at least half will not sell to you unless you agree never to do so, but someone who has once lived with some for a while says it is ok...so who's advice do you take a wonder? :whistling2: The common reply to the "I have a husky it goes off lead and never runs away" is "....yet" 

When a husky does take the urge to run, that is it, it is entirely possible the only thing stopping it is extreme fatigue upwards of 10-15 miles away or a vehicle hitting it. One I knew well was off lead in what the owner felt was a safe place, a beach with a shut gate...the dog took to the sea and didnt return to close to shore for over an hour, it turned around before it reached the sand was then caught at sea exhausted 3 hours later, and apparently lifeboats dont rescue dogs for free and if there had been another call then the dog would have been left and the boat re-dispatched...it was very very close to dead dog time.

Huskies and dalmations especially, and to an extent collies, ridgebacks etc they are all dogs people get because they think they look good with no idea at all what they really are for, what they are bred to be capable of and what they want to do. Thousands and thousands across the country are suffering currently from this. Do you know they are one of the breeds most likely to not leave their own property in the UK? Many get to 18 months, and are simply too much trouble, don't listen, don't calm down after a walk (because the walk the owners give is just not long enough for them), too hard to walk, destructive etc...many will then likely be rehomed or PTS when they get vocal. The dogs you actually see outside are the lucky ones.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Kare said:


> What the hell, it is not a lecture, it is points I would make from experience. Ok, calm down...I was highlighting that your original post had a slightly off-hand lecturey tone, that's all
> 
> At a rough guess, 90% of good husky breeders will tell you not to let them off lead, at least half will not sell to you unless you agree never to do so, but someone who has once lived with some for a while says it is ok...so who's advice do you take a wonder? As I said, I lived with this lady and her 9 huskies for a year, feeding and walking them every day, so I reckon my experience is valid, don't you?:whistling2: The common reply to the "I have a husky it goes off lead and never runs away" is "....yet"
> 
> ...


You state all of this as if it is undisputable fact, and take umbridge when someone does pull all your "facts" into question. If you have your dog well trained (and who's to say the OP wouldn't?), huskies make very faithful and trustworthy dogs that don't always run away, aren't destructive, noisy or anything else in fact. The amount of hair they moult can be a problem.

I know you say all this comes from breeder knowledge, but I think my year of living with what can only be described as a pack of huskies is just as valid, don't you?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I would suggest not getting one unless you have a vast space to walk them....we lived next to Hackney marshes, which was perfect for them to run and play with other dogs


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Like I say, many owners say they always return...until the day they don't...and when they don't return they are not a breed that would just be playing the other end of the field they will be running....and running....and running.

Hundreds of breeders will reinforce this and yet you think you know better after one year of experience not even as the main carer? Yeah, whatever, have any husky you care for off lead, allow those that know better to advise accordingly.

My aim was not to be encouraging, it was to be honest. I have to say I don't see a lecture in what I wrote, maybe you have been upset elsewhere and bringing it to this discussion, because otherwise you are vastly overreacting.

The bottom section was related to people who have them, has not done enough with them and find they become what they feel is a problem dog, I am sorry your misunderstanding has occurred, not sure how though it is clearly in a paragraph about the wrong people getting them.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Kare said:


> Like I say, many owners say they always return...until the day they don't...and when they don't return they are not a breed that would just be playing the other end of the field they will be running....and running....and running.
> 
> Hundreds of breeders will reinforce this and yet you think you know better after one year of experience not even as the main carerOh please! Are we going to get this petty? I shared the care of these dogs daily....and while we're at it, if you want to get high and mighty about experience of caring for problem dogs, try years working with maned and grey wolves...now they're tough dogs to keep!? Yeah, whatever, have any husky you care for off lead, allow those that know better to advise accordingly.
> 
> ...


It's all doom and gloom with you isn't it? You've not actually mentioned any of the fantastic points about caring for this breed! If we all lived our lives with the "until the day they don't" attitude, none of us would ever have any fun. 

Anyway, I'm not entering into a big argument about this 'cos it's not worth it...and I have a raucous bank holiday to enjoy!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

When I first got my sibe, he escaped a few times and would come back when called... this made us cocky,
now hes got big and realised that he doesntt need to come back if he doesnt want to.
NEVER would I intentionally let him off as I know he simply wouldnt come back to call, on the odd occasions where he has escaped hes been brought back by a farmer whose sheep looked like big fluffy playmates. not amused in the slightest, lucky he wasnt shot, but the farmers a nice guy, others arent.

Bags of energy, mines walked 3 miles a day and still has inexhaustable energy. He has a pen in our garden which is about 200 square feet where he alternates, few hours in the house, few in the pen depending on weather.

By far the most disloyal animal EVER, if you fell over in the woods and hurt yourself, rather than doing a lassy style rescue finding the nearest person to get help... or even staying by your side... hed rather chase squirrels, wheras my mums springer spaniel wouldnt leave your side.

BAGS of hair he sheds (although with the addition of the new dyson groom tool this is reducing)

howls like a banshee if he doesnt get his way.

worst guard dog ever! I hear someone come in before he does.

Well thats the bad points over, now the good points....
umm...err....hmmm

only kidding, easily the best breed of dog ive ever owned and wouldnt change him for the world!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yup what Kerrithsoden and Kare said anyone else doesn't know the breed......I have 4, run them and have bred a few litters.




kerrithsoden said:


> When I first got my sibe, he escaped a few times and would come back when called... this made us cocky,
> now hes got big and realised that he doesntt need to come back if he doesnt want to.
> NEVER would I intentionally let him off as I know he simply wouldnt come back to call, on the odd occasions where he has escaped hes been brought back by a farmer whose sheep looked like big fluffy playmates. not amused in the slightest, lucky he wasnt shot, but the farmers a nice guy, others arent.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Well then, I guess the 9 huskies I have lived with were all just exceptionally well trained!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> Well then, I guess the 9 huskies I have lived with were all just exceptionally well trained!


 
my huskies an kellys huskies are exceptionally well trained but neither of us would let our huskies off lead unless in a secured area anyone who owns and knows the breed knows that 


I heard of someone who had a husky they let it off lead and trusted it for 6 years then one day it did what a husky does caught sight of something and chased that husky was stoped by a train...........

Huskies are also bad with wildlife, live stock and horses and if farmers find them terrorising their livestock they are within their rights to shoot the dogs dead i have known of this happening to alot of peoples much loved huskies too 

i really dont think its worth the risk at the end of the day and would rather keep my dogs safe unless in a secure place


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> my huskies an kellys huskies are exceptionally well trained but neither of us would let our huskies off lead unless in a secured area *anyone who owns and knows the breed knows that *Apart from the lady I lived with, apparently, who had kept and bred them for 11 years!
> 
> 
> I heard of someone who had a husky they let it off lead and trusted it for 6 years then one day it did what a husky does caught sight of something and chased that husky was stoped by a train...........
> ...


 Maybe your dogs are different, but the pack I knew displayed none of the negative characteristics mentioned throughout this thread (apart from the hair shedding thing!) Just because these dogs were kept under different practices to yours, does not make it wrong. Your implications above suggest that my friend and I were irresponsible or bad owners....allegations that I reject as insulting and incorrect. If you had seen how well balanced, and mentally and physically healthy they are, I'm sure you wouldn't be implying any such thing!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> Maybe your dogs are different, but the pack I knew displayed none of the negative characteristics mentioned throughout this thread (apart from the hair shedding thing!) Just because these dogs were kept under different practices to yours, does not make it wrong. *Your implications above suggest that my friend and I were irresponsible or bad owners....allegations that I reject as insulting and incorrect. *If you had seen how well balanced, and mentally and physically healthy they are, I'm sure you wouldn't be implying any such thing!


Not at all you couldnt be more wrong 

plus you were the one implying that our dogs obviously were not trained properly by stating your friends obviously were:gasp:

you and your friend did what you felt was best for the dogs and the dogs obviously responded to it BUT i have to add she has been very lucky as not everyone is as lucky as her 

people are free to do with their animals as they wish its their own risk to take 

only reason i said anything was simply because you were stating it was safe to have huskies off lead walking............all websites you read about huskies an all breeders or most breeders will tell you different and not to let off lead 

like i said everyone has their own ways of doing things an also do them at their own risk i dont have a problem with that at all i just decided against taking that risk as there are way too many busy roads around where i live and dont want my huskies under any traffic causing the possible death of other people as well as themselves :2thumb:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I thought you said she only had 3 huskies (some of which I think you said were rescues so older and more settled?) and 1 litter of 6 pups? Which I assume she didn't keep all 6 pups...or perhaps she did?

No one is insinuating anything just stating the factual representation of the husky breed...but of course there will always be exceptions. If you read any literature you will see the repeating line "Do not let off the lead!" There are so many other ways to exercise a husky....100' leashes, running them in harness, cani-x, off leash dog parks etc 

And a life led in worry may be a dull joyless existence but seeing my dog hit by a car or shot by a farmer is not one I wish in exchange for the opposite of that. Of course this is just my own and circa 95% of every Husky owners opinions from their own experiences of many hundreds of thousands of huskies.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> Not at all you couldnt be more wrong
> 
> plus you were the one implying that our dogs obviously were not trained properly by stating your friends obviously were:gasp:There was no such implication from me as I made no reference to you in that post...I was merely saying that Alison's huskies must be untypically well behaved
> 
> ...


Maybe Huskies aren't suitable to areas where there are "way too many busy roads":whistling2:

Anyways, I'm done here, as it's going round in circles


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

lol ok have a nice night


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

kellystewart said:


> *I thought you said she only had 3 huskies* (some of which I think you said were rescues so older and more settled?) and 1 litter of 6 pups? Which I assume she didn't keep all 6 pups...or perhaps she did?
> 
> No one is insinuating anything just stating the factual representation of the husky breed...but of course there will always be exceptions. If you read any literature you will see the repeating line "Do not let off the lead!" There are so many other ways to exercise a husky....100' leashes, running them in harness, cani-x, off leash dog parks etc
> 
> And a life led in worry may be a dull joyless existence but seeing my dog hit by a car or shot by a farmer is not one I wish in exchange for the opposite of that. Of course this is just my own and circa 95% of every Husky owners opinions from their own experiences of many hundreds of thousands of huskies.


3 adults at the time I lived with her....1 2yr old rescue, 1 18mnth pet, and 1 10 yr old ex-sled dog, plus 6 bouncing pups = 9


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> Maybe Huskies aren't suitable to areas where there are "way too many busy roads":whistling2:
> 
> Anyways, I'm done here, as it's going round in circles


 

im afraid this subject tends to be like that a round in circles subject :lol2:

always has and always will be :notworthy:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Freya Louise said:


> another major factor to consider is climate, most huskies cannot leave the house from april - october during the day, there not the sort of dog you can take out on long walks in the summer heat, unless you shave them.



This is totally incorrect - a well groomed husky coat will insulate from heat as well as keep it warm.

No one in their right mind would ever ever ever shave a husky unless its coat was so badly matted it was beyond help (which we have done twice with rescues sadly ) and a shaved husky could not go out in warm weather as it would have no insulation and would be at great risk of overheating and sunburn!

I was away last weekend (in significant heat for April) with about 80 Malamutes and a similar amount of huskies, camping on a working weekend ... some of the top working and show dogs in the UK there with VERY experienced owners ... and none of them were vampire dogs only allowed out after dark .....

What a very bizarre thing to say ...


----------



## anz3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

yep and always comes down to the same

those that just wont take the risk and those that are happy to risk their animals to prove a point.......


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

JulieNoob said:


> This is totally incorrect - a well groomed husky coat will insulate from heat as well as keep it warm.
> 
> No one in their right mind would ever ever ever shave a husky unless its coat was so badly matted it was beyond help (which we have done twice with rescues sadly ) and a shaved husky could not go out in warm weather as it would have no insulation and would be at great risk of overheating and sunburn!
> 
> ...


Agreed!!! In winter mine are kennel (they can go in a kennel, under a roof or in the unroofed part of the garden) in the summer we have the outhouse door open and the have their winter quarters plus the inside of the 'house' but when I get home the husky is sunning herself!? 









Protecting 'dinner' in the sun of course she is obviously multi-talanted









Even though there is plenty of shade, and she always feels cold (apart from winter she is lovely and toastie makes a good blanket  

She knows how too cool herself down on a walk too :lol:









Also with regards to walking they are very intelligent she is a pain in the a**e for me but my mum who has heart problems can walk her with ease and at college kids from a disabilities group used to walk her too, she just knows. Or is luring us in to a full sense of security lol)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

JulieNoob said:


> This is totally incorrect - a well groomed husky coat will insulate from heat as well as keep it warm.
> 
> No one in their right mind would ever ever ever shave a husky unless its coat was so badly matted it was beyond help (which we have done twice with rescues sadly ) and a shaved husky could not go out in warm weather as it would have no insulation and would be at great risk of overheating and sunburn!
> 
> ...


 
totally agree my girls are fine in the heat just nanook who has always from a pup hated it he prefers the cold 

i walk the girls in the day an they do fine but nanook in an evening mine are brushed daily wether they are blowing or not 

i dont get to let them off in a secure place daily but they get a good run daily i use a walking belt an go for a jog round the moor my son enjoys to do this with us also so i tire the dogs out an him :lol2:

plus i guess it looks amusing to onlookers watching what looks like to be me being pulled round the moor by my waist by the dogs :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I owned sibes for over 10 years when they weren't so prolific as they are now. I also think there was a lot more care taken in their breeding as well!
I neutered al my sibes when I found that there wee not enough sensible people out there to own them and they had become the 'in' dog to own much like staffs and the mastiff breeds seem to be now.

I agree 'mostly' with what has been said about their temperament, training and attitude with the people on here but I must add that if you have a 'real' bond with your sibe then they are the most loyal, obedient, trainable and loving dog you could eve wish to own.

It takes a lot of work and loads of excercise to attain this though. They are not easy by any means.

Normally you would not be able to leave them off lead and expect them return or expect them to help if you are hurt....unless you are my friend, or someone with just as much determination, who has the most exceptional bond with her pack that I've ever come to now.....

She has bred her sibes now for over 15 years and she walks 7-8 off lead every single day, in company and among many dog walkers, her dogs return to her even when other more trainable dogs are being chased by their owners. They do not chase sheep or other animals, they do not fight with other dogs even if attacked, they stay with her under any situation.
She fell in 2008 very late on a cold night whilst walking her pack. They were off lead. One went home to alert her neighbour, as she lives alone, but was ignored by said neighbour. Shads then came back to find her 'pack'. The others she called back, she could not walk as she had broken her leg in three places, she attached them to their walking belt and they helped to drag her off the wasteland to a road over a mile away. She was found by a taxi driver at 2.30am, he initially thought she was drunk laying in the path, on his return trip he stopped to help. She insisted her friend be called to make the dogs safe before an ambulance was called. She spent 3 weeks in hospital recovering.
I must say though that that is exceptionally rare and only my friend, or someone just as mad, could achieve it with this breed.

Here's the link just for those none believrs...

Genesis Cane Corso - Breed Information - Health issues -


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Just quickly, a little tip to those who do have sibes and malamutes who find the fur a pain in the ass,

I used to use a brush called a 'furminator' which i though was the bees knees for grooming my sibe, however if you own a dyson vacuum cleaner you MUST get the grooming tool attachment, its changed my life! lol


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Dyson Dyson groom tool - part 921001-01 | Dyson.co.uk

heres the link


----------



## karl71 (May 17, 2009)

*husky*

hi there i know that its alittle late replaying to you hope you found the dog that was good for you.we have had a huskamute for the last 7 years,we had nanook at 8 weeks old,and i gotta say that we havin had any problems that the above people have said,have the above people owned a husky them selfs or just what their have read?? yes they do require a lot of walks during the winter but not in the summer as they overheat very quicky so nanook gos out during the night no problem.some people say you cannot have cats but mine are fine as i have a bengal cat but small animals like rats,mice and rabbits,yes you shouldint leave off the lead but that not a problem for me at all as i have a 100ft back garden.nanook is a cross between a mal and a sb husky,so he has the size of a mal and the coat and eye colour blue of a sib husky.i have been lucky that i have grown up with large dogs as my farther breeded wolf hounds,and i have kept spanials and english bulls,i have never seen a dog with such loveling temp,ok he is still like a kid when some come to my house he jumps around etc,the only thing with this is that hes 8 stone so hes a very big boy!!!one thing that must be checked before you buy a husky is that the parents must be hip scored as this can be a problem.if you woula like any more information email me on [email protected] you want i can send you some pictures t/out the years,karl


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Just a quick note that I didn't add earlier. I have been to the house of the people that own the kennel name Northern Wolf. Really nice people, great facilities but best of all, top dogs. Recommended if you want a traditional siberian!


----------

